# Your Club Nintendo Collectibles



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

I was surprised to see so much interest and hear of so many members of Club Nintendo in other threads, so I'm interested in seeing who has managed to get anything from Club Nintendo over the years 

If you're happy to share, please let use know or even better, post pictures of your purchases 

I'm going to take some pictures shortly, then I'll post them here.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm EU Nintendo, I got a few Wii point codes years ago and I think a key ring once, recently I spent 4000 points on a Zelda Carry case, pictures on this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?220707-Club-Nintendo-Codes-EU/page3 post 27.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> I'm EU Nintendo, I got a few Wii point codes years ago and I think a key ring once, recently I spent 4000 points on a Zelda Carry case, pictures on this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?220707-Club-Nintendo-Codes-EU/page3 post 27.





>



Awesome! That's really neat. Can't believe I missed this >.<


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Awesome! That's really neat. Can't believe I missed this >.<



It's a pretty good size, better than I expected . I know it sold out so quickly as well. Hopefully we get more cool items like it soon.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 9, 2014)

I've only ever got Wii points... If they do anything Pokemon related around ORAS' launch I will snap it up.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2014)

I had this but I threw it away. 

I also bought the ACNL poster set.


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

since NA club nintendo is literal trash the only physical rewards I redeemed are the red mario XL pouch and the three poster set from the year of luigi platinum rewards lol. 



Spoiler: pics






pikmin poster not pictured because i still don't have a frame for it nearly 2 years later





oh yeah I also bought some Japanese CN rewards from ebay, the Japanese version of the Pikmin tote doesn't have the club nintendo  logo on it which I appreciate





i like to take pictures of new stuff when I get it haha... I wanted a 3DS XL charging dock and the Zelda poster set too but I didn't have enough coins when they showed up. (redeemed a few eshop games I regret )


----------



## Imitation (Sep 9, 2014)

..?


----------



## Eldin (Sep 9, 2014)

I have two sets of posters, but they're still in their mailing tubes because I need to get some frames, aha. 

These ones;







And the one from the 2013 rewards with Zelda, Luigi, and Pikmin posters (I can't seem to find a picture with all three).


----------



## Imitation (Sep 9, 2014)

..?


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler:  Game card case+Skins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I forgot I had one of those too! Had to buy it off ebay tho. I got the one with the ACNL and Pikmin skins.  I had a hard time getting my games out of it at first, they snap in there pretty tightly.


----------



## matt (Sep 9, 2014)

I have the animal crossing favorite songs soundtrack


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Heres my things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool rewards , I really like the game card case and Pikmin keychain.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 10, 2014)

Older Poster sets not including ALBW and NL.
All Game and Watch stuff (DS and actual G&W: Ball)
Mario Red DS/3DS Pouch
New Leaf Blue DS/3DS Pouch
Ocarina of Time 3D CD
Majora's Mask CD
Doc's Punch Out
Magic Hand Cook Off
Mario Figurine Set
Mario Pin Set
I think the screensavers
Gold Nunchuk
3DS Card Cases x 2

Pretty sure that's everything.


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

All I have is the ocarina of time cd and the yoshi plush I ordered the other day lol


----------



## Peoki (Sep 11, 2014)

Only things I've redeemed on Club Nintendo was the recent LoZ 18 cartridge case, green+white charging docks, and Art Academy 3DS. 

Elite rewards: LoZ Majora's Mask soundtrack, Game & Wario Wii U.


----------



## Cress (Sep 11, 2014)

Not my pictures, but this is everything I can think of right now.


Spoiler: Rewards






Also this. It said I can't upload the picture. :/ (It's no longer available even though it says it is.)





Spoiler: Platinum Rewards






I put these on the bag I got, so there's a lot of Mario on it!


I'm pretty sure there's more. I also bought Majora's Mask and Rec-Rec from them as well.


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2014)

All I've ordered from Club Nintendo (EU) is this 3DS pouch:


----------



## spamurai (Sep 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> Older Poster sets not including ALBW and NL.
> All Game and Watch stuff (DS and actual G&W: Ball)
> Mario Red DS/3DS Pouch
> New Leaf Blue DS/3DS Pouch
> ...



Man, you must buy so many Nintendo games/consoles lol



Jake. said:


> All I have is the ocarina of time cd and the yoshi plush I ordered the other day lol



Aww 
Post pics of Yoshi when he arrives 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not my pictures, but this is everything I can think of right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rewards
> ...



Those platinum rewards are cool.
In fact they're all really cool. Loving the Mario cards.



Tina said:


> All I've ordered from Club Nintendo (EU) is this 3DS pouch:



They're really cute ^^


I've redeemed some wallpapers yearssss ago and bought a bunch of physical items 
I will take pictures of my items I bought tomorrow and post them ^^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2014)

I've gotten:

Two Mario paper fans
The Twilight Princess poster set
The Mario pins that were a platinum award a few years ago
Mario shoelaces
I think that's it?

I really wanted the Skyward Sword and A Link Between Worlds poster sets, but I never had enough coins each time. :'( I'm excited for this year, though, since I'll have a good amount of coins from games + a Wii U. Hopefully I'll get platinum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, I also got Link's Awakening as a Gold Award last year. I wanted the Majora's Mask CD soooo bad omg.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 11, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Man, you must buy so many Nintendo games/consoles lol



Kinda yeah lol. I register family games and handhelds/consoles, so I get dibs on buying rewards because no one else really cares.  Plus some of those are Platinum Status Rewards.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

The only thing I've gotten was the blue ACNL pouch


----------



## spamurai (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I've had a few things over the years...
Most stuff was bought or redeemed years ago... like when the Gamecube was new xD

The first things I received I think was some HD wallpapers, which back then was a big deal xD

I think this was my first physical item... obviously when the GBA was still there leading handheld xD







Then I saved and saved and bought this bad boy in like 2008 
I still use it now everyday.






Not from the EU store, but got these from the NA Club Nintendo 






Not from the EU store, but got these from the JPN Club Nintendo 






I'm sure I've bought other little things, but things like stickers and key rings


----------



## Lassy (Sep 12, 2014)

Bought only those two:






I never find anything to my taste or they are already sold out ;-;


----------



## Sholee (Sep 12, 2014)

my first ever club nintendo merchandise


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 12, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Bought only those two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I got that black and white ds sock free with ONM...

I've managed to get enough points for the Yoshi plushie, should I get it? :3


----------



## spamurai (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh yeh... I forgot you used to get loads of free stuff with ONM... or NOM as it was years ago xD

Now you get half full booster packs -_-

Anyhoo, I think it would be really cool if Nintendo put some Smash Bros. Plush in the Club Nintendo Store on the release date.
I would love to see a Villager Plush xD


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2014)

i only have the link between worlds poster set.


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 13, 2014)

All of these have been what I've gotten, aswell as the Smash Bros early demo codes xD


----------



## Mario. (Sep 13, 2014)

This is what i got over the years from club nintendo


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

RisingStar said:


> All of these have been what I've gotten, aswell as the Smash Bros early demo codes xD
> 
> View attachment 67840



Oh yeh... I forgot I got Animal Crossing New Leaf and Luigi's Mansion Digital Copies through Club Nintendo Promotions too 

This is why I love Nintendo... Always trying hard to repay and give back to their loyal customers and fans ^^


----------



## Mari (Sep 15, 2014)

the only thing i've gotten from club nintendo is this new leaf notebook


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Sep 15, 2014)

I got a pat on the back once in an email...


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

I think they're updating the Star Catalogue...

I'm still guessing Super Smash Bros. Plush or Merchandise


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish they will provide the shipping services to all the country ;_;


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

My Club Nintendo Collection:

- Legend of Zelda beach towel
- Mario Game Rack
- Ocarina of Time/Master Quest Gamecube disc
- Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack
- Super Mario Galaxy Platinum soundtrack
- Animal Crossing soundtrack (European exclusive)
- Animal Crossing cap
- Collector's Coin Case (for registering Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story and Pandora's Tower)
- Various games via promotions


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not my pictures, but this is everything I can think of right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rewards
> ...



Adding to this:
-Super Mario Galaxy 2 Screensaver
-Smash Bros. Demo Codes
-Pokemon X

Now I think that's it.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

spamurai said:


> I was surprised to see so much interest and hear of so many members of Club Nintendo in other threads, so I'm interested in seeing who has managed to get anything from Club Nintendo over the years
> 
> If you're happy to share, please let use know or even better, post pictures of your purchases
> 
> I'm going to take some pictures shortly, then I'll post them here.



I have some treasures as they call it on the Club Nintendo site, i will post a photo next day, it's 12 am here right now!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't sign up for Club Nintendo until Christmas 2012 so I don't have ton.  But so far I've collected:

Legend of Zelda 18 Game Case
Wario Land II for 3DS VC  (Elite Reward)
Earthbound for Wii U VC

It's not much but it's better than nothing I guess lol.  I still have 410 coins so I'll probably get two more digital game downloads and see what's available for Elite members here at the end.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Y'know what, because i am too lazy to make pictures, i will just google them! These are my rewards! (Or treasures. I live in Europe btw so this is all European stuff.)





This one is fun, it makes a coin or mushroom sound if you smack it!





No explanation needed i guess xD

(Picture did not work, will post another one later)
I actually keep my game cards in this pouch lol





I keep my Smash Bros. 3DS XL in this pouch!

I also have 3 Paper Mario: Sticker Star note pads but i do not post the picks of them to save space!


----------



## Iris Mist (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't get a whole lot of physical rewards. I got the Messenger bag they used to have (NA) and 2 game cases, and now I'm waiting for them to ship the Majora's Mask messenger bag.

I also got 2 physical Platinum rewards, the playing cards and Majora's Mask soundtrack.

As far as games, IIRC, I got Paper Mario and LoZ: aLLtP on my old Wii (which I no longer have) and Super Mario World for Wii U recently, plus Game & Wario for my Platinum reward last year.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 22, 2015)

I have the Animal Crossing Favourite Songs Soundtrack x2 plus the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Soundtrack x2 plus the Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Selection Soundtrack.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 22, 2015)

I just joined on Halloween, so I don't have a ton of prizes. Anyhow, I have:

Zelda 3DS card case
Pikmin/Mario 3DS card case
SSB soundtrack

I will soon also have:

2015 3DS card case
Legend of Zelda pouch (the green one on the website currently).
A 3DS game download... not sure what I will pick yet.

As you can tell, I am a sucker for the card cases.


----------



## Coach (Mar 23, 2015)

I have got:

Red Pikmin Keychain
Nintendogs background (Actually my sister but whateva)

Currently saving for:
Whatever good stuff appears


----------



## mynooka (Mar 23, 2015)

Coach said:


> I have got:
> 
> Red Pikmin Keychain
> Nintendogs background (Actually my sister but whateva)
> ...




You might want to go ahead and spend it, because I think Nintendo said they don't plan to release any more rewards.  But maybe they lied, because I think Europe just got some new stuff?  Idk, it's frustrating trying to make sense of what Nintendo will do next.  Hope you get something nice either way!


----------



## Coach (Mar 23, 2015)

mynooka said:


> You might want to go ahead and spend it, because I think Nintendo said they don't plan to release any more rewards.  But maybe they lied, because I think Europe just got some new stuff?  Idk, it's frustrating trying to make sense of what Nintendo will do next.  Hope you get something nice either way!



I'm in Europe, and we just got the game download codes, but that's not very appealing to me since the codes are pretty expensive, and we didn't get any good games. I'm saving my stars in case we get some good real life rewards, because our Club Nintendo only closes in September (?), or somewhere near that month


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 23, 2015)

I currently own:

the animal crossing poster set
luigi's mansion glow-in-the-dark poster
legend of zelda skyward sword poster
2014 Club Nintendo desktop calendar
game card case (incoming)
several other posters that I can't recall of the top of my head


----------

